# souci de region



## Wetrol (10 Août 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

j'éspère être dans le bon forum.

voilà mon souci : j' habite à geneve et suis enregistrée chez apple avec une adresse suisse.
jusque là tout est logique.

Le problème c'est que j'aimerais acheter un livre intitulé " Le 7 eme Templier ".
Non disponible sur le store suisse, je suis redirigé vers le store français et des que je rentre mon identifiant apple, il me refuse l'accès et me redirige vers le store suisse.
Inutile de vous préciser que le store suisse est tres pauvre en livres  en français, et que ce titre est introuvable
Si apple souhaite dégouter ma région de ce système , il s'y prenne de la meilleure manière.

Si quelqu'un à une solution.....

merci et bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Lauange (26 Août 2012)

Bonjour

Dans itunes, sélectionne Itunes Store, puis tout en bas, sous le mot "gérer" clique sur changer de pays.


----------

